

India to launch "world's cheapest" tablet computer for $35 - simplycomplex
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/10/05/us-india-tablet-idUSTRE7940YV20111005

======
simplycomplex
I wouldn't complain even if the components used in this device is cheap, but
this will give an opportunity to the poor children whose parent's can't afford
to buy a PC. They could learn about computer and stay competitive in the world
once they grow up

